# Décodeur TV Orange derrière un routeur Wifi



## Mig69 (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer chez Orange en zone non dégroupée et je profite du VDSL.

Etant étonné par le débit beaucoup plus faible qu'annoncé 20mb/s au lieu de 35mb/s j'ai fait quelques recherches sur un forum et j'ai finalement connecté ma livebox play sur la prise DTI.
Là miracle, le débit est de 35mb/s !

Malheureusement cela ne me permet pas de brancher le module TV sur le module ADSL.

J'utilisais avec ma freebox un routeur TP Link WR-1043ND configuré avec DDWRT en mode client bridge pour renvoyer Internet via le port Ethernet et cela fonctionnait pour mon ampli et les autres appareils connectés en Ethernet mais je n'avais pas de module TV donc pas de problème.

J'ai essayé de brancher le module TV d'Orange sur le port Ethernet de mon routeur et j'arrive à accéder aux chaînes à la demande ainsi qu'à la radio donc la connexion Internet est bonne mais je n'arrive pas à accéder aux chaînes TV autres que celles qui passent pas la TNT.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà fait ce genre de configuration?

Je ne souhaite pas acheter de liveplugs car je trouve les prix assez exorbitants...

Pour le moment je vais laisser ma livebox play dans le salon et avoir un débit divisé presque par 2 mais ce n'est pas optimal.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Mars 2014)

Quand j'etais chez Orange , je trouvais toutes les infos utiles sur ce forum ,
très réactifs , et fréquenté par des "agents orange" : Orange : Livebox | TV | téléphonie et portables | 3G | fibre | test de débit | Espaces de discussions |


----------

